# archivers/xz dependency



## Pluribootent (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi!
I did smth stupid. I did 
	
	



```
portmaster --check-depends
```
and I saw that xz is in the base system now, so I thought I could delete it, but forgot to read the /usr/ports/UPDATING. I 
	
	



```
make deinstall
```
it. And of course the dependency is still there but now the package xz is missing.

```
===>>> Checking file-roller-2.30.2,1
	===>>> archivers/xz is listed as a dependency
	===>>> but there is no installed version

	===>>> Delete this dependency data? y/n [n]
```
I tried

```
# portmaster -d -e xz

===>>> No such directory/port: /var/db/pkg/xzmake install clean
===>  xz-4.999.9_1 is already in the base system.
*** Error code 1
```
and

```
# portupgrade -o archivers/xz lzmautils\*
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 834 packages found (-1 +1) (...). done]
```
and
	
	



```
# portmaster -o archivers/xz archivers/lzmautils

===>>> The second argument to -o can be a port in /var/db/pkg,
       or a port directory from /usr/ports

===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
```
Tried to install it again:

```
# make install clean
===>  xz-4.999.9_1 is already in the base system.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/archivers/xz.
```

How can I fix this?
(Sorry, I know I made a mistake here, but Im still trying to learn...)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2010)

Just rebuild fileroller.


----------



## Pluribootent (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks! solved.


----------

